# Copy audio only from DVD?



## Watch Dude (Nov 29, 2004)

Is it possible to copy only the audio portion od a DVD? I have a friend who is blind and thus doesnt have a DVD player but does enjoy listeining to movies. Can this be done and how? Thanks. Gerald


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes.
First you need to rip the VOB files from the DVD to hard disk. Search google for a proper tool or choose one from here.

Download DVD2AVI from here.

It's a standalone program. Unzip it to anywhere and run.
In file menu chose open. Browse to the location where you have the VOB's on HDD. Select the very first one. The others will be added automatically.
At the bottom there is a slider and [<>] buttons. With [ and ] you can select a portion of the whole movie to be processed. I think default is the whole movie.
In audio menu, select Output Method/Demux All Tracks. Also, set Normalization to 100%

In File menu slect Save Project. Give a project name.

The program starts processing. In the end you will have all the audio tracks of your DVD movie. There may be tracks in other languages, editorial or director comments, etc. Try playing them to select the one you need. Delete the others.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

An easier method which will work with* anything *you can hear on your PC is TotalRecorder. Ripping comercial DVD's can be a pain and is not supported here.

You can save the file as WAV or mp3, works great on audio streaming sites also.

http://www.highcriteria.com/


----------



## Watch Dude (Nov 29, 2004)

Would the standard edition of this work or would I need a better version? Gerald


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Watch Dude said:


> Would the standard edition of this work or would I need a better version? Gerald


The Pro version offers some editing/sweetening options.

The regular version works fine for recording, any editing I need to do I do with Audacity an excellant open source/freeware app. Actually now that I think about it Audacity itself will also record the audio (set to 'what U hear' in my case). Try it first.

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------

